# Swiftwater Rescue- Nick Wigston and Kyle McCutchen



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey Nick, will this just be a class or will we be able to get our SWR certs?

D


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

What kind of cert are you looking for? You won't be able to get a SWR instructor certification, but you will get an ACA Card that certifies that you took an ACA Advanced Swiftwater Rescue class. There isn't really a certification at this level until you become an instructor. 
Nick


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry, the link in the original post is messed up. here is a good link: 

Kayak Instruction, Swiftwater Rescue, Colorado - Downstream Edge


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Cool. That ACA card is what I'm looking for. Last time I took the class with you we didn't get one. Count me in. Do you need a deposit/when and how do we pay?

D


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

To send deposits for class: 

Send a $50 check payable to 

Downstream Edge
Nick Wigston
54 Hummingbird Lane
Golden CO 80403

please contact me first via email or you can PM me if that's how you roll.


----------



## davecosnowboarder (Apr 25, 2007)

is this only for kayakers?


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

yes. only kayakers. sorry.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry for threadjacking but do you guys know when SWR classes will be offered elsewhere in the state, like on the Ark? I really need to take one but I'd like to not have to drive too far from Gunnison. Thanks.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

N. Wigston said:


> yes. only kayakers. sorry.


Why do you have to discriminate against the people that carry your beer?


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

> Why do you have to discriminate against the people that carry your beer?


Good point. 

The real answer is that our classes our tailored to kayak specific rescue scenarios, and that neither of us are very accomplished rafters.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry, it's not to discriminate, it's just that Rafting adds another level of complication to river rescue, and there isn't enough time to cover it in the 1.5day class. I am a minimalist when it comes to river rescue for kayakers and this class focuses on simple kayak situations with minimal gear. we could do another class that was 2 days that considered rafting situations. Let me know if you would like to set that up. it would have to be later in the summer. 
Nick


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

N. Wigston said:


> Sorry, it's not to discriminate, it's just that Rafting adds another level of complication to river rescue, and there isn't enough time to cover it in the 1.5day class. I am a minimalist when it comes to river rescue for kayakers and this class focuses on simple kayak situations with minimal gear. we could do another class that was 2 days that considered rafting situations. Let me know if you would like to set that up. it would have to be later in the summer.
> Nick


I didn't mean to be taken seriously with my comment, thus the winking smiley face. I totally understand that rafts add a layer of complexity, especially with the rope work required to set up complex z-drags and multi-point self equalizing anchors. I think it is great that you guys are offering a shorter class and a lower price point (compared to the three day format and $300 that is usual for SRT). 

I'll still be glad to carry your beer if we ever get out on the river together.


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

I took a class with N. Wigston last year and it was very good! Know your stuff and be able to save your buddies. This years gonna be BIG!


----------



## REXinCO (May 6, 2007)

Do you still have plenty of openings for this class. I am very intrerested in this class I just don't know if the days will work yet or not.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Wondering the same thing, any space left in the class?


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

yes, we still have a few spaces left.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

*Durango 23-24 Apr*

There's an ACA Swiftwater course of some sort through 4 Corners Whitewater for the 23 and 24 of April I think.



BastrdSonOfElvis said:


> Sorry for threadjacking but do you guys know when SWR classes will be offered elsewhere in the state, like on the Ark? I really need to take one but I'd like to not have to drive too far from Gunnison. Thanks.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

looks like we are getting a lot of demand for courses. I am working on scheduling another course this spring. stay tuned for updates.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

I want to jump in here and ask- We're still on for June, right Nick?

I'm going to try to rally the rookies during guide school and I know a couple of guides who need re-cert.

If any other Durangatangs want SWR, the dates are supposed to be June 14th-15th. 



N. Wigston said:


> looks like we are getting a lot of demand for courses. I am working on scheduling another course this spring. stay tuned for updates.


----------

